# Can you repair/resurface a scratched brake surface?



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello fellow riders. I'm new to this forum but have been riding (road/mtb) off and on for about 10 years (last 5 continuously). A buddy (whom I got into riding a few months back) introduced me to this great forum so I've been catching up on a lot of info that last few weeks since signing on. I'm looking for some advice and posted this in the general forum but someone thought this was a better spot for the subject. 

From the previous post: 

I just took a major spill after a long climb today. It was just 100 yds to the finish when my front wheel slid into a crack between the curb and pavement. Onto the pavement I went clipped in and all... It was pitch dark and I couldn't see it coming. Luckily, I only got away with a sprained wrist, some road rash on the elbow and knees but nothing that's gonna keep me out for more than a few days (I'm sure I'll feel some odd aches and pains later tonight). Unfortunately, the bike was left with some permanent scars. One of them being major scratches to the braking surface of my 2 week old Rolf Elans Aeros . Does anyone know if I could just get them resurfaced somehow or do I have to get new rims? Other than making a whole lot of noise when braking due to the scratches, they're surprisingly still true as heck! Will the brake pads eventually wear them down? Should I even worry? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The scratches will likely tear up your brake pads, and they'll embed tiny bits of metal in them which will in turn cause more scratches, degrade braking and make an annoying squeal.

If the scratches are deep enough, it could be a structural risk to the wheel's integrity.

I've sanded out minor stuff, wouldn't hurt to try with those.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Creakyknees, 

Thanks for the input. I was thinking about sanding them down but wanted to hear from the folks here first before doing a Tim "the toolman" Taylor move . I don't think the scratches seem to be so deep that it would compromise the integrity of the wheels luckily. Just some surface scratches. More annoying than anything else (being 2 weeks old and all...). I'm thinking of calling up Rolf as well to see what they say (probably try to sell me a new wheelset  ).


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

A couple things:

1.) You do not need to sand it "smooth" to where you cannot see the scratch. Just sand enough to remove any rough edges or burrs. Leave as much material on your rim as possible. 

2.) If your rim is trashed you do not have to replace the whole wheelset or even wheel. Rolf can replace just the rim. I had an Elan rim replaced. It was $275 for the rear. I think they wanted $250 or so for the front (passed on that as the front was fine). Certainly not cheap, but worth it to have by wheelset back up and running. Oh, they were quick. 2 weeks door to door.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Kewl... good to know it doesn't have to be perfect . I figured I would try to salvage the wheel since it's minor scratches versus dropping some additional $ on it. Wifey's not too happy I dropped some change on "lighter" wheels when my old ones were "fine" to begin with (according to her  ). She's not a rider and wouldn't understand... Although, she knows when I'm dropping another $250+ on some rims after I dropped some serious cash on it initially . Thanks for the input.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

A similar event happened to my buddy, but he didn't go down. 

I took my fine ski tuning file and gently address the localized rim damage. Then I got some aluminum oxide sand paper to blend the remaining, then finished up with Scotbrite. We had to repeat the process a few times, as we didn't want to be too aggressive and take more than the min required off. Check work by riding bike and using brakes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*ScotchBrite*



suasponte2/75 said:


> I figured I would try to salvage the wheel since it's minor scratches versus dropping some additional $ on it.


If the scratches are truly "minor" you might get by with just a ScotchBrite pad. Start with that first and if your braking smooths out, you're good to go. If things are still rough, then use a sanding block with a light touch and fine grit.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. After I heal up a bit I'll get the elbow grease going on the rims. Man... you just don't feel the bruises and stuff till the next day.. My neck, shoulder and hips are pretty tender today :shocked:. I used to crash pretty hard on my BMX and MTBs back in the day then be up and racing in the next heat. Sheesh this growing old stuff sucks rrr:


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I found some time last night, dug up my fine sanding block/tab (from an old acrylic polishing kit I had laying around) and took it to the rims. It came out pretty good. You can hardly see the scratches now and I suspect it will eventually wear away. Braking noise went away and removed the old pads to inspect/remove any fine shavings that may have been imbedded (will probably get new pads anyways since it's been a while). 

Thanks to everyone for all the input. Now to take some motrin and plan out my next weekend climb .


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pain killers*



suasponte2/75 said:


> Now to take some motrin and plan out my next weekend climb


IME the best pain killer for crash injuries is to exercise in some way. Getting blood flowing to the injured area is very helpful for recovery speed, and it reduces pain significantly. When you stop exercising while you heal, you heal slowly and it hurts more.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Kerry! I'm saddling back up and riding Mt. Diablo again tomorrow  . The last trip up, the park ranger told us to turn around 1/2 a mile from the peak since it was too dark to ride up safely. Murphy was lurking and we made it all the way back down safely until I bailed 100yds from the truck  . Let see what he's got for me tomorrow


----------

